# Langeland - lohnt sich ein Trip dorthin?



## thomaskr (24. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

 wir haben unseren diesjährigen einwöchigen Angeltrip auf Langeland in Spodsbjerg verbracht. Geplant waren Ausfahrten mit unserem Smartliner 150 (15PS) auf Dorsch.
 Ein Lowance 7 elite war auch mit an Bord inkl.der gespeicherte GPS Hotspots. Die Dorsche konnten also kommen..

 Leider war es die ganze Zeit sehr windig (5 Bft.), so dass wir nur einen Törn unternehmen konnten.  Tja, lässt sich nicht ändern. Also gings alternativ auf Meerforellen - war aber nicht so unser Ding.

 Jetzt zu meiner Frage:

 Von verschiedenen Kollegen hörten wir, dass das gesamte Jahr 2016 sehr bescheiden verlaufen ist. Insbesondere im Sommer wäre kaum etwas gefangen worden. Stimmt das ?
 Eigentlich hat uns die Insel nämlich gut gefallen (Ferienhaus etc.), so dass wir über einen 2. Besuch nachdenken. 

 Vielleicht war ja auch die Zeit nicht optimal. Das Wasser hatte nämlich noch 16 Grad.

 Viele Grüße
 Thomas


----------



## Carptigers (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland - lohnt sich ein Trip dorthin?*

Ich kann dir nur sagen, bei einigen lief es sehr gut, bei anderen nicht. 
Ich habe in diesem Jahr bis auf ein Wochenende sehr gut gefangen.
Arbei mal ein paar Bilder.


----------



## hansfisch (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland - lohnt sich ein Trip dorthin?*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Hi. Langeland ist immer eine Reise wert :q!
> Langeland ist genau so ein Revier wie überall anders auch. Mal fängt man und manchmal fängt mal halt nicht.
> Dieses Jahr lief es nirgendwo an der Ostsee bei allen gut.
> Ich habe auf Langeland in dem einen Jahr schlecht und in dem darauf folgenden Jahr bombig gefangen. Ich glaube nicht das dir hier einer sagen kann ob du im nächsten Jahr gut fängst. Wenns dir gut gefallen hat dann probier es doch einfach noch einmal aus. Ich fahr schon fast 30 Jahre dorthin und habs noch nie bereut.


                          badewanne ist leer. aus Bayern lohnt es sich nicht mehr.#d#h


----------



## Emsfischer_67 (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland - lohnt sich ein Trip dorthin?*

wenn du dir nicht sicher bist dann empfehle ich dir den Öresund von Helsingör aus....die Anreise ist zwar etwas teurer bedingt durch die Fähre oder Brückenmaut, je nach dem wie du fährst aber da geht immer was.


----------



## hansfisch (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland - lohnt sich ein Trip dorthin?*



Emsfischer_67 schrieb:


> wenn du dir nicht sicher bist dann empfehle ich dir den Öresund von Helsingör aus....die Anreise ist zwar etwas teurer bedingt durch die Fähre oder Brückenmaut, je nach dem wie du fährst aber da geht immer was.


das ist ein guter tip,einmal über brücke, ist etwas neues ,und nur ca 140km zum fisch.mal schauen wegen boot und haus für 2017  danke#6   :vik:


----------



## buttweisser (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland - lohnt sich ein Trip dorthin?*

Für mich muß es sich auch nicht lohnen, aber viele Angler fahren nur wegen den Dorschen auf die Insel. Und dieses Jahr haben nur die "allerallerwenigsten" Angler gut gefangen. Das sollte sich mittlerweile schon herumgesprochen haben.


----------



## Emsfischer_67 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland - lohnt sich ein Trip dorthin?*

Naja... wenn man aus Bayern anreist kann ich das schon verstehen das man Fische fangen will, ich fliege ja auch nicht na Island um nichts zu fangen... ich kann das wohl verstehen.....
naja ...und landschaftlich gibt es in Dänemark schönere Ecken


----------



## jhd81 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland - lohnt sich ein Trip dorthin?*

Langeland ist meiner Meinungnach immer eine Topadresse.

 Ich würde dann allerdings versuchen in Bagenkop unterzukommen. Vom Hafen aus kommt man fast immer raus, und wenn die eine Inselseite zu windig ist kann mann mit dem Boot schnell zur anderen fahren. Eine Seite geht fast immer.

 Und wenn die Dorsche nicht so gut laufen haben wir immer geschleppt. Dabei findet man fast immer Dorsche


----------



## hansfisch (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland - lohnt sich ein Trip dorthin?*

habe bagenkop,spotsberg,lohals auch schon öfters mitgemacht ,heuer 1 woche spotsberg mit sohn kein dorsch , ein paar dünne platten ,war anfang mai.super boot wie immer von alex.leider kein fisch.  allen viel spaß auf der insel und petri     hansf.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland - lohnt sich ein Trip dorthin?*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Aber jetzt erzähl mir mal wie du mit dem Boot von Bagenkop aus "SCHNELL" zur anderen Inselseite kommst ?|kopfkrat



Trailer nach Spodsbjerg


----------



## jhd81 (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland - lohnt sich ein Trip dorthin?*

Uuups , habt ihr recht. Hab mich blöd ausgedrückt.


 Ich wollte eigentlich so sagen: Man kann dort ja nach links , oder nach rechts aus dem Hafen fahren. Wir haben die Erfahrung gemacht das wenn links die Wellen zu hoch wurden, sie rechts viel kleiner waren. Wir sind allerdings keine Seeleute und darum hab ich das wohl etwas ungeschickt erklärt.  

 Wir sind mit den 50 Ps Raiderbooten unterwegs gewesen, und waren in beiden Richtungen ( wo es grad rihiger war) ca 1,5 Std unterwegs


----------



## Helmand (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland - lohnt sich ein Trip dorthin?*

Langeland lohnt auf jeden Fall, besonders wenn man einen ruhigen Urlaub erleben will und das dann mit einigen reizvollen Angeltouren verbinden möchte. Wir haben auch in diesem Jahr unsere Dorsche gefangen, wenn auch nicht so einfach wie in den letzten Jahren. Dazu gibt es schöne Platte, Makrelen und Hornhechte, wenn die Dorsche nicht wollen. Nicht zu vergessen die Meerforellen. Und schöne Strände, ein paar nette Orte und viel Platz für schöne Wanderungen und Radtouren. Mehr braucht es doch wirklich nicht, um ein "lohnendes" Ziel zu sein. Wir haben für das komende Jahr schon wieder gebucht, eine Woche Männertour mit Schwerpunkt Angeln und zwei Wochen mit der Familie zur Erholung. Freue mich schon auf beide Fahrten!


----------



## Emsfischer_67 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland - lohnt sich ein Trip dorthin?*

naja.. ich sehe das ein wenig anderes, 
wenn es keinen Dorsch mehr geben würde lohnt es sich nicht die Insel zu besuchen...


----------



## hansfisch (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland - lohnt sich ein Trip dorthin?*



Emsfischer_67 schrieb:


> naja.. ich sehe das ein wenig anderes,
> wenn es keinen Dorsch mehr geben würde lohnt es sich nicht die Insel zu besuchen...


sehe ich auch so,schöne orte, fahradfahren usw.kann ich in bayern auch.


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland - lohnt sich ein Trip dorthin?*

In Bayern gehts aber immer rauf u d runter.


----------



## hansfisch (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland - lohnt sich ein Trip dorthin?*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> In Bayern gehts aber immer rauf u d runter.


bis zum biergarten geht das schon


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Langeland - lohnt sich ein Trip dorthin?*

Doch, dann lieber zu dem der um die ecke ist. Hin zu fuss und zurück getragen :vik:


----------



## Rapala55 (30. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Langeland - lohnt sich ein Trip dorthin?*

Hallo Langeland Fans .... ich gehe das 2017 erste mal Mitte März nach Langeland / Spodsbjerg .. sonst immer September / Oktober Bagenkop .... ich weis die Zeit ist nicht die beste geht aber leider nicht anders , kann mir bitte jemand sagen was um diese Zeit geht ? sind flexsibel Boot / Brandung alles dabei ...
Danke für Infos 

LG und guten Rutsch 
Jörg


----------



## Wolfsbarsch (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Langeland - lohnt sich ein Trip dorthin?*

Fahre seit 1996 regelmäßig nach Langeland. 
 Ein bisschen Glückspiel ist es schon. Fahre meistens Ende April bis Anfang Mai. Wenn auf Dorsch nichts läuft, gehe ich auf Hörni.
 Im August stehen die Dorsche im Tiefen an den Kanten.
 Aber wie schon erwähnt. Es kommt auf das Wetter an und Strömung.
 Fisch habe ich immer gefangen. Es müssen ja nicht die Massen sein.
 Grundsatz: Je wärmer das Wasser um so tiefer stehen sie.


----------



## Colli_HB (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Langeland - lohnt sich ein Trip dorthin?*

Langeland lohnt sich immer! Wenn es auf Dorsch nicht läuft dann gibt es ja noch Seelachse, Plattfische und Meerforellen. 
Zur Not, wenn das Wetter eine Ausfahrt nicht zulässt, kannst Du immer noch an einen der Put  `n Take Seen fahren.


----------

